# What is this pan for?



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw this 3 piece set on another forum and no one knew what it was.
Some are guessing its a stove top smoker.
I did too, until I saw the plastic hose attached.  Now I have no idea.  I hope someone may recognize it and tell me what it is.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2013)

steamer of a sort, maybe...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is the actual question to go along with the two photos.

"*Does anyone know what type of pan this is?

It was offered to me as a jam pan, but when I saw it, I realised it wasn't.

It is in 3 sections and a lid: The bottom section is just a normal 2  handled pan. The middle section has an upward pointing funnel ( as  though to let steam or smoke rise from the bottom section)and a  permanently attached drainage tube so that liquid cant collect there.  The top section is basically a large colander.

I did wonder if it was a stove top smoker, but I can't imagine that  anyone would produce a pan that is meant to go on the stove with a  plastic drainage pipe which could easily melt or catch on fire.

Any suggestions"?*


----------



## dcSaute (Nov 19, 2013)

why the assumption that all three pieces are / must be used "simultaneously?"

it's a pan, with a steamer insert.

the second insert similar to a tube pan, could be a tube pan for "cakes" cooked via steam.
or a beer-can-butt chicken.

I see the coiled up hose.  has metal fittings on the end?

I see nothing in the photos where such hose with fittings would attach.  raises the question - is the hose remotely related to the pan(s) / pot(s)?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 19, 2013)

CharlieD said:


> steamer of a sort, maybe...


nearly there charlie!! we had one similar,at home,when we were kids.it's for extracting juice from fruit using steam.water goes in the base,the middle section fits over the base,the colander top goes on that,filled with chopped up apples or whatever.lid goes on,bring the water in the base to the boil,steam rises up through the funnel,extracts juice from fruit in colander,condenses,and drips down into mid section then out through the drainage hole/pipe.works a treat too!!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2013)

dcSaute said:


> .
> 
> the second insert similar to a tube pan, could be a tube pan for "cakes" cooked via steam.
> or a beer-can-butt chicken.


 

Isnt that the lid?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 19, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> nearly there charlie!! we had one similar,at home,when we were kids.it's for extracting juice from fruit using steam.water goes in the base,the middle section fits over the base,the colander top goes on that,filled with chopped up apples or whatever.lid goes on,bring the water in the base to the boil,steam rises up through the funnel,extracts juice from fruit in colander,condenses,and drips down into mid section then out through the drainage hole/pipe.works a treat too!!


i seem to remember mum using the juice extraction for jam making,rb.so the original description of jam pan isn't that far off the mark either.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 19, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> nearly there charlie!! we had one similar,at home,when we were kids.it's for extracting juice from fruit using steam.water goes in the base,the middle section fits over the base,the colander top goes on that,filled with chopped up apples or whatever.lid goes on,bring the water in the base to the boil,steam rises up through the funnel,extracts juice from fruit in colander,condenses,and drips down into mid section then out through the drainage hole/pipe.works a treat too!!



Harry,you are obviously spot on.  A little bit of thought brought me to the same conclusion (once I heard the term - Jam Pan).  It's like a coffee percolator, with steam rising from the tube, condensing, and dripping down from the lid, onto, in this case, fuits, or mashed fruit pulp.  The colander part traps seeds.  I would think this device is for jellies rather than jams.

You could also fill it with coffee grounds and make a large batch of coffee.  me, I couldn't/wouldn't do that.  I would definitely use it for making jams/jellies.  I might even use it like a tagine, or to steam veggies.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Horth


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 19, 2013)

Harry hit the nail on the head. It's a steam juicer.

They're not as popular over here, but I have a number of friends in the UK who use these to extract juice from fruit for winemaking. Elderberries, blackberries... that sort of thing.

Victorio Stainless Steel Steam Juicer


----------



## Harry Cobean (Nov 19, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Harry,you are obviously spot on.  A little bit of thought brought me to the same conclusion (once I heard the term - Jam Pan).  It's like a coffee percolator, with steam rising from the tube, condensing, and dripping down from the lid, onto, in this case, fuits, or mashed fruit pulp.  The colander part traps seeds.  I would think this device is for jellies rather than jams.
> 
> You could also fill it with coffee grounds and make a large batch of coffee.  me, I couldn't/wouldn't do that.  I would definitely use it for making jams/jellies.  I might even use it like a tagine, or to steam veggies.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Horth





Steve Kroll said:


> Harry hit the nail on the head. It's a steam juicer.
> 
> They're not as popular over here, but I have a number of friends in the UK who use these to extract juice from fruit for winemaking. Elderberries, blackberries... that sort of thing.
> 
> Victorio Stainless Steel Steam Juicer


chief/steve.both spot on too!!i'm sure,as well as jam making,mum used it to steam puddings,sterilise jars for jam making &,as a keen wine maker,used the extractions to make cider & all manner of fruit wines.happy days chaps,happy days!!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 19, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> nearly there charlie!! we had one similar,at home,when we were kids.it's for extracting juice from fruit using steam.water goes in the base,the middle section fits over the base,the colander top goes on that,filled with chopped up apples or whatever.lid goes on,bring the water in the base to the boil,steam rises up through the funnel,extracts juice from fruit in colander,condenses,and drips down into mid section then out through the drainage hole/pipe.works a treat too!!





Harry Cobean said:


> i seem to remember mum using the juice extraction for jam making,rb.so the original description of jam pan isn't that far off the mark either.





Steve Kroll said:


> Harry hit the nail on the head. It's a steam juicer.
> 
> They're not as popular over here, but I have a number of friends in the UK who use these to extract juice from fruit for winemaking. Elderberries, blackberries... that sort of thing.
> 
> Victorio Stainless Steel Steam Juicer





Harry Cobean said:


> chief/steve.both spot on too!!i'm sure,as well as jam making,mum used it to steam puddings,sterilise jars for jam making &,as a keen wine maker,used the extractions to make cider & all manner of fruit wines.happy days chaps,happy days!!



Thanks gentlemen.
Hey Steve. We really like the "groceries" app!!!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 20, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Hey Steve. We really like the "groceries" app!!!!!


It's a great a little app! The beauty is in its simplicity.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 20, 2013)

While looking at LEM cat., I came across this.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2013)

salt and pepper said:


> While looking at LEM cat., I came across this.




RB, I'd say you got quite a deal.  Good for you.  We'll be expecting to hear all about your extraction adventures, with pictures. 

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 22, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> RB, I'd say you got quite a deal.  Good for you.  We'll be expecting to hear all about your extraction adventures, with pictures.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Hello Chief.
I don't have this pan. The question was asked on another forum. I knew this forum would provide the correct answer and they have.


----------

